# Sig P226 love?



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Who has one, and how do you like yours?










Mine, and I like it a lot. Sure, they have more muzzle flip than the plastic pistol, but they sure can shoot!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I keep lusting over a standard 226 sized X5, but they run about $3K and I'm not ready to drop that on a Sig just yet.

I don;t know why I haven't gotten a 226 yet, a 226 Elite has been on my want list for a while. The 226 in general has to be one of the most accurate 9mm guns I've ever shot.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

My KA purchased while stationed in Germany in 1991. It has over 25K~ rounds through it, 100% reliable and still sees range time (I don't own any safe queens). I installed the Meps and Hogue rubber grips with the finger grooves.










I love it..........and the rest of my family :mrgreen:


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

SO, I guess you like SIG's ?

:mrgreen:

I do too.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

They work for me. I learned a long time ago not to buy into popularity or marketing hype. I had a Beretta 92S. Everything I did would not get it to group like my P226. Pachmyer grips, a weightlifting glove on my shooting hand, nothing. Can't say anything bad about the gun but it just didn't work for me.

Fit and feel are tops on my list of determining whether a purchase is warranted or not. If it fits and feels right, you will more naturally shoot it better.


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

The P226/P220 grip is the most comfortable "large pistol" grip, IMHO.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

I've had mine for almost 2 months now (I had held a couple beforehand, and I had significant experience with replicas, and I had fallen in love with the fit and feel so I knew exactly what I wanted), and I love every minute of it. Got lucky and found one of the older '226s for the right price and picked it up, took it to the range, and my love was confirmed (love at first shot, lol).

I tried a couple of Glocks and a Beretta, and while I'm a better shot with the Glocks than the Beretta, I'm best with the Sig. As soon as I can afford it all, I'm getting a good IWB holster for it and my CCW permit, and I'm carrying it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Funny, I currently own 4 Sig's and not a one of them is a P226.

Sig P229
Sig P230
Sig P232
Sig Pro 2022 

I'm about to buy another Sig - a P229 Platium Elite .

I love Sig's - :smt082

But just never ended up with a P226 - don't know why they are great guns .. imho :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice pic's guys. I do like the looks and features of the classic German made P-series and the 226 is the flag ship. Better choices than Sig for me as a lefty with CCW in mind but that's not a knock on the model/brand. No arguing their quality of form and function. That high bore axis adds a bit of flip and time onto follow up shots but it sure makes for an unbelievably natural point of aim. One hand, two hand, left or right hand doesn't seem to matter. Snap it up to eye level and those sights are always lined up. Never held a more natural pointer.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Since I did not get the stainless steel i think it will look just as nice with a set of black Hogue Extreme Aluminum grips which I have on order. I also have a two tone Sig P239 SAS Gen II 9mm on order for my future carry piece. I take my Concealed Carry Class in 2 weeks.


----------



## aw11sc (Aug 11, 2010)

*hmmm*

I like mine alot with a hogue grip!
but 350 round in my extractor blew out !
also came with a plastic recoil spring guide makes me think the are going cheap =(
waiting for repairs =(


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 mattdillon

Beautiful gun.:smt082

I love the beaver-tail grip - I have that grip on my Platinum Elite.

:smt1099


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Always wanted a sig but, the price tag. I always start saving for one then see something else and say well I have enough to buy this one now eh I'll get the sig next time. My last hick-up was a Glock 17 in O.D. I love it but, like now always find myself pondering a sig.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

8Eric6, I'm with you on the price of new Sig's but we have other options. Lots of great deals to be found on used Sig's and CPO (Certified Pre-Owned) refurbished by the factory. Older P-series without the rails can be found pretty reasonable. Gun shows perusing the used gun selection is perhaps the best method to find a good deal. The $500 to $550 spent on a new Glock can easily land you a nice used Sig. One of the best deals going currently is the inported German made European Police P6's (Euro version of the P225). They can be had in the 350 to 450 range.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Tuefelhunden thanks for the advise. Def gonna look into that when I can round up the loot.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

aw11sc said:


> I like mine alot with a hogue grip!
> but 350 round in my extractor blew out !
> also came with a plastic recoil spring guide makes me think the are going cheap =(
> waiting for repairs =(


Bedair Stainless Steel Guide Rod - SIG P220/226 - Top Gun Supply

Check out the steel rods for the P226.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 8Eric6 & Tuefelhunden

I'd suggest that you look at a new Sig PRO 2022 - they are great guns with outstanding triggers.

They are on sale at Academy Sport & Outdoor for $399 w/o night sights or $ 475 w/ night sights.










Great Sig Sauer gun

:smt1099


----------

